
Can Basic Income Plus the Blockchain Build a New Economic System? - doener
https://www.fastcompany.com/40482312/can-basic-income-plus-the-blockchain-build-a-new-economic-system
======
RingwormOne
Can >Buzzword1< Plus >Buzzword2< Build a New Economic System?

------
dragonwriter
To answer the headline, sure, and you don't even need the second.

